# Tie rod end.. Broken or loose?



## hascheapnissan (Aug 23, 2009)

Front right tire

Cant tell.. ive never experienced a problem like this soo, idk which it is.
A mechanic said that the abnormal tire wear on the inside of the tire was being caused by a bad outter tie rod end.. but he didnt say if it was broken or just loose.

I can move the tire back and forth somewhat if i use force, moreso than i can do with the right side. Also i can hear a bit of a popping noise from the right front if i hit the brakes hard enough or sometimes when i hit a bump.
I think its just loose becuase ive square hit a massive pothole with the right front and the car is still acting the same. I know how much it costs but what it all boils down to is
1) Is it safe to drive with a broken or loose end?
and
2) Are there any permanent consequences to me driving the car like this?

Post doesnt make the most sense.. jst want the last 2 questions answered.
Thanks in advace


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

It's not broken. If it were, you'd be writing from the hospital, as you'd have no steering. You need to replace it. Tie rods connect your tires to your steering wheel. The "permanent consequence" of letting it go is that one day it will break, probably with you driving, and you will lose all ability to steer. You will also need an alignment when it's replaced.

----------------
Now playing: T-Pain Feat. Lil Wayne - Cant Believe It
via FoxyTunes


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Get the tie rod end replaced as soon as possible it will cause an accident if it fails. It would probably be best to get an alignment done as well.


----------



## hascheapnissan (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys.
Ill scrounge up $21 sometime this week and just get a new one, turns out they arent much.
But yea, thanks for the info.


----------

